

'Vocal fry' creeping into US speech - jawns
http://news.sciencemag.org/sciencenow/2011/12/vocal-fry-creeping-into-us-speec.html?ref=hp

======
jinushaun
Don't know what that article is talking about. I've been aware of the 'vocal
fry' for as long as I've had pubic hair. (Several decades) I always thought it
was something girls subconsciously did to their voice to sound sultry and
sexy—usually accompanied by slower speech. In other words, phone sex voice.
Nothing new.

~~~
_delirium
"Probably not new" also seems to be Language Log's conclusion:
<http://languagelog.ldc.upenn.edu/nll/?p=3626>

